# Steroid injection and missed period



## honeypot31

Hello, i hope its ok to post here, i have a question.
i was due my period last monday, and id been really irritable leading up to it, i started to spot a little but only when i went to the toilet and i was starting training that day for a new caring job. I also had a hospital appointment that day as i have inflammatory arthritis and they gave me a steroid shot in my buttom, i had period cramps all week but nothing happened, now all signs of my period have gone apart from keep needing wee. Is it possible that the injection has stopped my period? Iv had this shot twice before and its never happened before? 

Thanks for reading, i have phoned the rheumatology at the hospital but they havent got back to me.


----------



## Artypants

Not sure of your reason for needing fertility treatment so forgive me if this is a silly comment but have you done a pregnancy test?


----------



## honeypot31

Hiya, i have endometriosis and pcos and havent got pregnant before, im 34 now so i havent tested as i cant bare to see one line again i just wanted to find out if the steroid could be causing this before i get a test


----------



## Artypants

Its not impossible hun, I think they can delay ovulation but wasn't aware steroids can delay periods, I have taken numerous courses of steroids and never had this reaction, how late are you?


----------



## honeypot31

I was due on the day i had the shot, im 7 days late now


----------



## Artypants

I think you should buy a test that's a few days maybe, but a week is a long time, I will keep my fingers crossed, I got pregnant naturally a few times with severe endo and a whole host of other fertility problems and was older than you so don't rule it out xxxxx      its positive x


----------



## honeypot31

Thankyou, i took a test i can see a faint line, but not sure so will try again in the morning


----------



## Artypants

Fantastic! do another first thing in the morning with undiluted wee and you should get an accurate result, fingers crossed and keep us posted x


----------



## Tigger99

Just saw your update! I was going to say that I had a steroid injection about 3 weeks ago (I have sjorgren syndrome) and AF turned up bang in time yesterday.  

Anyway fab news! Looking forward to some good news this morning. Maybe the steroids might have helped you get 2 lines!! Do you have any immune issues?


----------

